# X-factor double-tail



## Hopefish (Feb 9, 2016)

Just saw one weird-looking DTPK female on ebay. The seller calls it a "breeder female." Its color is nice, but its finnage is far from not breeding quality, and its scales are seriously messed up. Yet there are bids on it! Can you actually get decent offspring from an X-factor fish?


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

Was it this girl? I remember seeing her and questioning the breeder thing too. But this seller likes to label pretty much any quality female as a breeder.
#120 Thai Import Red & Blue Breeder Female DTPK Doubletail Plakat Betta Fish | eBay

Personally I think she would be horrible to breed and would produce low quality offspring, but I guess someone wants her for something. It may depend on the fish and their genetics, but I don't know breeding too well.


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

That fish is fugly


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## seemsligit (Nov 24, 2016)

that poor girl looks like her scales want to fall off. I've heard of heavy scaling before but that seems a bit... much...


----------



## Tourmaline (Nov 23, 2015)

fernielou said:


> That fish is fugly


Let's just say she's.. "_Unique_".


----------



## Jootje67 (May 19, 2016)

Hmmmm for me no breedingstuff. You will be quiet disappointed with the outcome and get much culls. The deformities says enough, the scales, the sometimes short bodies and also spine deformities. Sorry to be so harsch but this is just to make money 😰😱

Verstuurd vanaf mijn E6653 met Tapatalk


----------



## Hopefish (Feb 9, 2016)

Yes, Tourmaline, that's the one. Gah, her form is even worse than I remember.


Oh, Jootje67, I would never consider breeding from such a fugly creature! I'm just wondering if people actually do with satisfactory results. I'm thinking that even if you outcross with a regular plakat, some of the offspring have to at least be carriers, but honestly I know almost nothing of betta genetics.


----------



## Jootje67 (May 19, 2016)

Well my knowledge is quiet big with Dt, I had a hmdt line. But always selecting on long body, no scale deformity and straight spines. Also putting new blood in wich were non related My experience wad, like I said, quiet disappointed. Some fish were beautiful, but the most of the spawns I could not use due the deformities 😭

Verstuurd vanaf mijn E6653 met Tapatalk


----------



## Jootje67 (May 19, 2016)

Ps: carriers are different. Got also now dt in a melano hm/ hmbf spawn. Both fish have to be carriers or else it won't pop up

Verstuurd vanaf mijn E6653 met Tapatalk


----------



## Hopefish (Feb 9, 2016)

I would think that DTs would be especially difficult to breed successfully.


----------



## Naerwyn (Feb 14, 2016)

I think it's a pretty fish. Maybe someone just wants it for a pet. Has pretty colour at the least. 

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## Hopefish (Feb 9, 2016)

Yes, I hope somebody gives it a good pet home.


----------



## MysticSky22301 (Apr 16, 2016)

I saw her, without the spoon head and dangling rays she would be very pretty. The wonkey scales are just color and dragon scaling I would have bought her myself if her form had been better


----------



## Hopefish (Feb 9, 2016)

The scales look seriously disarrayed in some of the pictures, as well as being random shapes and sizes. Also it looks like her color bleeds into her fins, which I think would be a detriment in a show/breeding animal --? None of which would stop her from being a perfectly good pet for somebody. She doesn't appeal to me personally, though.


----------



## LittleBettaFish (Oct 2, 2010)

As a breeder, I would have either culled that female, or she would not have left my fish room. I won't sell stock that I don't think is of high-quality, and there's no way I would ever use a fish like that to breed from.

Even if her immediate offspring were normal, or only a small percentage are affected by scale and other deformities, it can take a very long time to undo the damage done by using a fish like this in your breeding program.


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Her colors, ignoring form, are beautiful but again, her form isn't good. And definitely would not be used for breeding, as a pet maybe but not breeding.


----------

